# My Mom and I have a Pet Store!



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm pleased to announce to all of you, my mom and I have created a Pet Store online called "Spoiled One Inc". I'm sooooo excited about it. Its been a loooooong working process, I'm a little pooped haha. We have been actually selling beds and harnesses at Fuzzy Friends Rescue here in Waco. Its a no-kill shelter and everything we sold we had a percentage go to their Donation center, and its been working out really well. So I thought I'd make a website and let everyone get on our goods! We keep creating and getting more ideas every day and were adding more things next week. And we have a mailing list, so please sign up so you'll know when new things come out. Alright well heres the website, hope you enjoy!! 
http://www.spoiledoneinc.com


----------



## Brandy (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh, I like your site. As soon as you have some winter boy stuff, I'll be hitting you up. :wave:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Oooh goodness girl, its going to be all about the boys soon! Girls are just so easy to make things for. With boys you dont want to over do it, but you dont want it to be too plain ya know? I have SO many things in store for the little boy chi's u have no idea. I cant wait, though I'm sure Lex can, he's been my little model for most of the things... hehe.


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

love your website, great design and great things you have there! 

Richie's mom


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i love the site !!! and boy those beds are sooooooo cool !!!!!! 

do you ship worldwide?

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That's a great looking website! I love the Pet of the Week feature. I wish you and your mom loads and loads of success. :wave:


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I love you site and am so excited about boy stuff. Its so hard to fine. I really do hope you ship to the uk aswell?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i love the site too and really hope you ship to U.k


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

What a great site Tiff!!! I love the beds!!!!! I wish you and your mom all the best with it!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I like the site.... 

I love those wood beds.... the mahogany one is beautiful...


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank ya'll very much!! Its still a working process, I guess it will always be, hehe. I do mail out International. I thought of you guys! hehe. I just checked USPS for their AirMail for my prices. I use the exact shipping price they provide me. Thank u guys again, I'm actually off to my moms now to make some more stuff!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

great site, love the selection for boys clothing you have a lot. KEEP EM' COMING!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm really impressed! Good job and good luck!


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

Aww that stuff is so cute!! I'm definatly getting one of those little beds! (not the wood ones....maybe one day...but I only have 1 chi right now!) GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

wow i love it. thanks for sharing


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

YAYAYAYAYA!! i was one of the first to know about it  hehehe....

way to go girl! i'm so happy for you!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations! :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Congrats!!! Cooper and I will keep an eye out for new boy stuff because you know he's quite the fashion hound!

I love the beds too! I might have to get one for OmaKitty if she sees them.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes yes cant wait for tha boy goodies!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Boy stuff is in the works! I'm excited about it.  I'm a little curious though. What are some stuff you'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to see your Boy chihuahua wear? I'd love some unique ideas if you have any. My mom and I are pretty savvy when it comes to making patterns. I've gotten some good sweater ideas online and stuff like that, just curious if any of you had some stuff you'd want your little guy to have but cant find. Thanks for checking it out by the way, we both apprieciate it very much.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I would love sweaters or clothing I can put Cooper in during the winter months instead of coats. He really hates wearing jackets - I think it's got something to do with the buttons and/or snaps that are typically against the tummy area.

Also, Cooper has a real problem with clothes that come close to or cover his pee-pee... and, of course, it makes it really hard for him to do his business outside.

As far as the clothing, more "manly" stuff would be nice. I just can't dress up my boy in things that are girly or uni-sex. It just doesn't seem right. :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Tiffs that site is very well done!! Best of luck to you and mom


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

I love it! And such reasonable prices too!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank ya'll very much. And Cooper its okay Lex has the same problem...hehe! I think he looks better in Vest type clothing, where it just ends right at the bottom or the ribcage. Uuuugghhh....my job, not the internet job, is driving me nuts with hours...lol I know I'll love to see my paycheck but, geeeeeessssshhhhh I wanna make some doggy clothes! haha I haven't had time, I've made tons and tons of layouts and patterns, but havn't actually got to do the fun part. Oh well, maybe this weekend, being labor day weekend and all. I should get some stuff done.


----------

